# New Boys Need Names! (pics)



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
Meet my new boys, I just got them yesterday. They are so sweet! I am having trouble deciding on a name for the 2 of them. I've narrowed it down to a few possibilities.

Templeton & Banksy
Ron & Harry
Moose & Beau




















Help me out please!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Ron and Harry. Maybe Ron for the one with more color on his back. But Moose is a cute name too.  Decisions, decisions..  Sorry I wasn't much help..


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Moose for rat two, Beau for the first. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

Moose and Beau sound unique paired together.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I like Ron & Harry....but I am a die hard Harry Potter fan!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I like templeton and ron for names lol.but I'd say ron and Harry 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Moose & Beau <3 I have a baby named Moose. I didn't realize it was a popular name until I joined the forum, haha! I just sort of came up with it on my own and I love that everyone else likes the name too. Both are adorable names, but Ron and Harry are also cute. I can't bring himself to name my rats after characters. I don't know why. It leaves me feeling unsettled. :/


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Moose and Beau! I have a blue berk dumbo boy named Beau


----------



## adventurerat (Nov 30, 2013)

I've now named them moose and beau  thanks everyone!


----------

